# Leprechaun Seeds Presents : Growing Gold



## lordhighlama

Lets try this again...  

this will be a test grow of several strains of leprechaun gear.  There are several members on this site that are currently rocking some beans from leprechaun seeds.  We had a group journal started before the crash but not everyone was above ground at that time.

So lets get this group grow back under way so we can see some progress...

:lama:


----------



## lordhighlama

gonna try and rough out a date that these babies broke ground... had been using the journal as reference.  lol

planted 6 bourbon street and 6 casino on 12/14/2010
all 12 plants broke ground on 12/16/2010
ended up with a twin from one of the bourbon street's
tried to separate the twins but waited to long

these pictures were all taken just after christmas...


----------



## lordhighlama

wow looking at those now, these things have had some crazy growth...

Temps have not been ideal, but manageable been in the low 70's mostly but has dipped into mid to high 60's a few times.  Been flat cold lately.

Running these all organic using NC's soil mix, that sadly isn't on the site anymore.  Have fed them sugar twice now, and they are thriving.

Will be topping soon.


----------



## Locked

Nice looking plants lhl.....for the record the 6 snakebite beans I put in soil never popped....so I put the other 4 in soil and am waiting on them now...I will post pics here in this thread as soon as they break ground....


----------



## budculese

nice start lhl ! i got my chair pulled up


----------



## nouvellechef

They look great. You have the cups with some of the mix on the bottom now? Or just plain, no nutes until you transplant?


----------



## meds4me

Not too much here as I just got the beans 6 days ago...immediately popped them into some rockwool cubes. Already 75 % germ rate and good initial growth . WAAY better than any beans Ive bought over the last two years !  

Indoor Flower room is 3x3 with twin 600's and 400MH All vertical stadium style ! Supersoil mix variation red wriggler worms. 

Veg room is 400MH and waiting on new badboy t-5 from R&M.... 
Fox farm Ocean forest to get 'em started after rockwool cubes.


----------



## lordhighlama

bummer hamster sorry to hear that.
budculese thanks!
meds,, good to hear about the germ.  Sounds like your happy with them so far!

NC it's a 50/50 mix of bx and ff right now.  Still trying to use up the last of the bag.


----------



## the chef

Oooh man this is gonna be good!


----------



## meds4me

Lord>>>>> Right now i have 90% germ rate ! Un believable ! I even have a set of twins....one popped up and 4 days later so did another one !..lol ~"


----------



## lordhighlama

wow congrats on the twins meds... are you planning on splitting them up?


----------



## meds4me

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> wow congrats on the twins meds... are you planning on splitting them up?


NAWW....Cant split the twins as the are in the same rockwool cube....I transplanted them into a 6" pot already and will train them to go separate ways.....lol   19 out of 20 beans germinated and all standing proud ! Cant say that bout any other breeder except the bagseed collection that was given to me. ~"


----------



## meds4me

So does anyone else have "RedRock" as I believe I'm the only tester of these un released beans..... ? 
I see lollypop and burboun , snakebite.....


----------



## lordhighlama

no redrock here, exited to see how it does!


----------



## meds4me

REDROCK : A cross of Lollypop and Herijuana !  

He's got another in the wings I want too called "Grave digger" !.....HOPING I can be the "Tester" for that one too ! ~" Peace


----------



## meds4me

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> no redrock here, exited to see how it does!



So am I Lord ! I read the history of Herijuana and its no joke....neither is C99 for a mother for their "Lollypop" strain ~"


----------



## lordhighlama

plants are getting big, bout time for a transplant.  
Will be topping all of them this weekend and throwing the clones under 12/12 to ween out the males.  Not wanting to waste any soil on the boys after all.

View attachment littleones.jpg


View attachment littleones1.jpg


View attachment littleones2.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordhighlama again.


lol...oh well lookin real sweet there LHL! 

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## lordhighlama

thx greeneyes... pics came out huge but oh well.


----------



## Gone2pot!

I also have RedRock. I am not dropping all at once because I'm away from home. I gave the first
group
of five a wee swim last night, I will put them in a cozy damp towel now. I did the same with five (Leprechaun) Klondike also. 12 hours later all 10 have sunk, and all 10 will go into the next stage. I will give Casino and Red Rock their turn in the water later today. May the luck of the Irish be with us Lasses and Laddies!


----------



## Kanibus

How tall do you let your babies get in the cups? 
Also how tall were they when you topped and cloned those?


----------



## lordhighlama

they were around 10 to 12" when I topped them.  Going to be transplanting this weekend, as I've noticed a stop in growth over the last week.


----------



## Kanibus

Sounds good, mine are still very short, but I've not had to transplant seedlings like this. Usually I just get clones, so kind of new to the bean growing part. I think I read that the root system was bigger for seedlings than clones. 

I don't want to get all bound up in there.


----------



## lordhighlama

from looking at yours it looks like u've got a bit more growth before they start needing a new home.  Just make sure they don't dry out as it will happen quick.


----------



## Kanibus

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> from looking at yours it looks like u've got a bit more growth before they start needing a new home.  Just make sure they don't dry out as it will happen quick.


Thanks for the tips. I'll be watching, subbed to this one to see how it goes.


----------



## suburban

I wonder if Colin at Leprechaun knows about the crash and that he'll have to re-register to get back on?

Glad to see this thread back up - it's one of the ones I was really interested in B.C. (before crash)


----------



## Gone2pot!

The Redrock and Klondike had a 100% germ rate! :woohoo: tell me friends, does it get any better than that?! Every seedling is already rooting outside of the rockwool. I took pics of them, including nice fishbone roots trailing out.  I will have to transpant these asap because they aren't wasting any time! Thank you Colin and Sharon (Leprechaun Seed Co), great seeds!


----------



## kaotik

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> The Redrock and Klondike had a 100% germ rate! :woohoo: tell me friends, does it get any better than that?! Every seedling is already rooting outside of the rockwool. I took pics of them, including nice fishbone roots trailing out.  I will have to transpant these asap because they aren't wasting any time! Thank you Colin and Sharon (Leprechaun Seed Co), great seeds!


nice
congrats

funny, i was looking at the klondike and snakebite a while back, trying to find stuff out.. i didn't even realize we had the source of them here :doh:   

look forward to following everyones progress


----------



## painterdude

......pulling up an old crate and will relax and watch you guys play with your little 'girls'......


----------



## old52hippie

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> The Redrock and Klondike had a 100% germ rate! :woohoo: tell me friends, does it get any better than that?! Every seedling is already rooting outside of the rockwool. I took pics of them, including nice fishbone roots trailing out. I will have to transpant these asap because they aren't wasting any time! Thank you Colin and Sharon (Leprechaun Seed Co), great seeds!


 Glad to hear from a happy woman. Looking forward to seeing photos as the garden gets along in time. It's all about smiles. Seems like Sharon and I have made quite a few good friends here. Might come up with a contest for added fun and prizes this summer. I have some ideas of my own but would welcome others. Peace, Colin....


----------



## Gone2pot!

A contest sounds like FUN! I love contests! :heart:  :yay:   Hmmmm, ideas...


----------



## lordhighlama

all twelve plants got transplanted into 3 gal fabric pots and topped on 12/22
seeing a little burn on the leaves from the super hot soil, but if it's anything like my cheese they will snap out of that soon once they get used to the conditions.   

View attachment veg.jpg


View attachment veg1.jpg


View attachment clones.jpg


----------



## suburban

Hey gone2pot, is there a description of Redrock anywhere? I believe it's Herijuana x (lollypop?) but I'm not sure... wondering if it might be that red, fruity variation of Heri that I heard about somewhere else.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

whats the info on the cool pots!?


----------



## nouvellechef

Bit behind, but here none the less. Pic has a few straglers, but they will just be friends along for the ride. 

Lollipop
Snakebite
Casino

View attachment IMG_0576.JPG


----------



## powerplanter

Those babies are looking nice lordhighlama.  Healthy looking buggers.  GREEN MOJO coming your way.  PEACE!!!!


----------



## lordhighlama

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> whats the info on the cool pots!?



They are the htg version of the smart pots.


----------



## Gone2pot!

*suburban*, yes, the Redrock is Lollypop x Herijuana. Sorry i haven't been here and didn't see your ? earlier. I'm on a little vacation . I will get the full description I have and be right back with it... 
Meanwhile... 
Colin & Sharon are offering *BIG* prizes for a contest Leprechaun Seed Co is having. Best indoor & Best outdoor LSC grow. Top 2 *videos* will go on YouTube so *no* compromising your grow or identity Please. 
Ok cameras & video cameras needed... Dust 'em off! 
*GOOD LUCK*
the prizes include surprizes and beans & TWO $500. Cash prizes!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, Sorry for not replying earlier. Been very busy. The Herijuana stock we have isn't fruity at all. More of a spicy/60's-70's Hippie basement think going on with this one. Large, even for Heri so it shows in the cross resulting in taller,thicker plants which does the Lollypop justice. Nicely branching so should be a nice one for you outdoors. Not tested yet..in the process now. Genetics are top so we expect good meds. Peace, Sharon ...





			
				suburban said:
			
		

> Hey gone2pot, is there a description of Redrock anywhere? I believe it's Herijuana x (lollypop?) but I'm not sure... wondering if it might be that red, fruity variation of Heri that I heard about somewhere else.


----------



## nouvellechef

19/20 snakebite
19/20 Casino
19/20 Lolli

Pics when whatever is wrong is fixed. No paperclip icon. ):


View attachment IMG_0649-1.JPG


----------



## FA$TCA$H

man, i got a big ole grin. sweet!


----------



## Locked

Just another SMALL grow huh nchef.....lol   This shld be fun to watch...


----------



## Locked

My snakeBites....one confirmed female...one looks like it will be male and one undecided.

View attachment P2130022.JPG


View attachment P2130023.JPG


View attachment P2130024.JPG


----------



## powerplanter

Your plants are looking happy Hammy.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## lordhighlama

did I hear someone say update...

View attachment veg.jpg


View attachment veg1.jpg


View attachment veg2.jpg


View attachment veg3.jpg


bsx and casino, 6 of each.  All have been topped once, all clones have rooted and are sitting in Dixie cups.


----------



## nouvellechef

Coming along. An oddball Lollipop also. Healthy but refused to throw any new growth.


----------



## Locked

Looking good fellas.....I have two out of three females on my snakebites...they will go to bigger pots and get flipped soon.


----------



## old52hippie

Great job done by the group so far. Looking forward to seeing some spring flowers now. Will be a nice winter's reward  as I'm sure that I'm not the only one who is sick of the snow. Keep the Faith, Colin......


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

So glad to see this thread. Ive been eyeing those leprechaun seeds for a while. Gonna make an order soon.  I'll be following along until I get my beans in then I'll join in the fun!


----------



## Locked

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> So glad to see this thread. Ive been eyeing those leprechaun seeds for a while. Gonna make an order soon.  I'll be following along until I get my beans in then I'll join in the fun!




Very cool TKR....looking forward to you joining us.


----------



## nouvellechef

They all got transplanted into final home. Happy and healthy on lime, recycled medium, sugar, myco and castings. This is the first run with soybean/alfalfa combo for N.


----------



## old52hippie

Glad to see you are doing well and looking forward to watching how this soil mix works for you.


----------



## Locked

Just a quick note...my snakebites were flipped today...they went under the 600 and 400 watters in the Flower tent.


----------



## Locked

It wont let me post pics in this thread...keeps say invalid thread.


----------



## Locked

Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

That is what I get.....


----------



## nouvellechef

Strong stems and tight nodes. Soybean and Alfalfa happy, so far. This is a Casino.


----------



## lordhighlama

under t5 nc?


----------



## nouvellechef

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> under t5 nc?



1k'ssssss. I need the heat. Its freezing out.


----------



## lordhighlama

tell me about it... lol
running space heater 24hrs and still barely keeping up.


----------



## nouvellechef

They be happy.


----------



## old52hippie

:hubba: Hi There, Looks like your girls are doing fine. Hope you're having as good a time as we are watching. Keep the Faith, Sharon


----------



## Gixxerman420

Your ladies are looking good bro! You use the same temperature/humidity gauge as I do!!!LOL:rofl:


----------



## Locked

Well here are my girls.....the SnakeBite twins...


----------



## Killuminati420

your ladies are lookin' hella fine HL 
:48: :bong: :watchplant:


----------



## Locked

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> your ladies are lookin' hella fine HL
> :48: :bong: :watchplant:




Thanks brosef....I got my filter on standby....i do believe these are gonna reek....


----------



## old52hippie

Beauties....you'll smell them in the driveway when you get home from work. We have friends in a highrise that funnel air up the fireplace chimney. Peace, Sharon


----------



## Gixxerman420

Nice lookin' females Ham! I feel like I'm watching porn or something... Wife's comin!:rofl: Keep us posted on these ladies! :cool2:


----------



## kaotik

ah hammy.. i always find myself wondering the same thing every time i see your pictures..
.. what's behind that white door    lol

as usual, they look bloody immaculate 
 nice job m8


----------



## Rosebud

Are these plants bigger because of bigger pots or genetics, then your last grow?
They look great!


----------



## apax

Hey Hamster lewis , ive received gifted seeds from them , snake bite , redrock , b st , and a few others , i am used to growing african sativas that takes about 10 to 11 months to harvest , how long from seed to this stage did it take on the snakebite ?


----------



## nouvellechef

Most starting to show sex. Will flip in the next 7 days.


----------



## nouvellechef

Flip 12/12


----------



## lordhighlama

well sorry for the lack of update on my part. My poor little girls have been a bit neglected and treated just a bit unfairly. But they have finally made it to their final home inside my cozy little secret jardin. They were limping along on life support for a few weeks in the veg tent, before I decided to swap in a hps in the 400w and flip to flower in there. Not ideal by any means but I got them all sexed and girls are now 2wks into flower and have now hit the 600w and are starting to perk back up for me.

I ended up with only 3 males out of the 12 seeds planted. Pretty nice ratio if you ask me.

so that leaves me with 5 bourbon street and 6 casino ladies to test out. One of the 5 bsx is a twin and both are female. I did my best to spread them apart and they are seeming to be doing just fine.

Here are some shots I took in the flower tent, still just early bud growth but it should get more exiting in the near future.
Also one shot is of the veg tent with the clones, and a reveg plant I'm working on.


----------



## Gixxerman420

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> well sorry for the lack of update on my part. My poor little girls have been a bit neglected and treated just a bit unfairly. But they have finally made it to their final home inside my cozy little secret jardin. They were limping along on life support for a few weeks in the veg tent, before I decided to swap in a hps in the 400w and flip to flower in there. Not ideal by any means but I got them all sexed and girls are now 2wks into flower and have now hit the 600w and are starting to perk back up for me.
> 
> I ended up with only 3 males out of the 12 seeds planted. Pretty nice ratio if you ask me.
> 
> so that leaves me with 5 bourbon street and 6 casino ladies to test out. One of the 5 bsx is a twin and both are female. I did my best to spread them apart and they are seeming to be doing just fine.
> 
> Here are some shots I took in the flower tent, still just early bud growth but it should get more exiting in the near future.
> Also one shot is of the veg tent with the clones, and a reveg plant I'm working on.
> 
> View attachment 162535
> 
> 
> View attachment 162536
> 
> 
> View attachment 162537
> 
> 
> View attachment 162538
> 
> 
> View attachment 162539
> 
> 
> View attachment 162540


Looking good lamma! Nice healthy ladies, hope all goes well and the potency hangs out for you!


----------



## Locked

Here we go....some SnakeBite bud porn. One is in a 1/2 gallon pot the other a one gallon Smart Pot. I love the smart pots.


----------



## old52hippie

Very healthy looking.....seems like the "Snakebite" do well in the new pots. Peace, Sharon


----------



## nouvellechef

Hows the trich production?


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hows the trich production?



Pretty good....just starting to get cranked up. They shld get more and more sugar coated everyday now.


----------



## painterdude

Hey lama dude......nice looking KLONES......hope you are fine


----------



## lordhighlama

couple shots from this weekend.  Girls are three weeks in, pics of bourbon street and casino...


----------



## old52hippie

Coming along nicely. Great job so far, Peace, Sharon


----------



## Locked

Looking very good lhl....I like the structure on them.


----------



## nouvellechef

This snakebite is my favorite pheno based on structure. Got a few of the same, rest a very diff. Think got about 50/50 male/female or so. Need to count. This girl has very short skinny fan leaves.


----------



## nouvellechef

Heres Casino. I dont exactly know all what I have. I just finished with all the males and need to get them together and see.


----------



## apax

looking nice


----------



## Locked

The SnakeBite is rolling along....these stink bad already....very interesting odor...pineapple and something else I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## apax

what nutes do u use ?


----------



## Locked

apax said:
			
		

> what nutes do u use ?




GH Flora 3 part.....(general hydroponics)


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The SnakeBite is rolling along....these stink bad already....very interesting odor...pineapple and something else I can't quite put my finger on.



Dude. They stink BAD. Kinda a lemony pledge smell. Hard to tell from your pics, but it looks frosty. Get that tri-pod out this weekend  I need to see some close ups.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Dude. They stink BAD. Kinda a lemony pledge smell. Hard to tell from your pics, but it looks frosty. Get that tri-pod out this weekend  I need to see some close ups.




Will do....and yeah lemony pledge with some pineapple and baby poo....that is what they remind me of. 

Trich production has ramped up significantly...I am so glad I took a cutting of her for possible mom consideration...looks like she will be sticking around my grow room for a while....:hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama

man that snakebite is looking better and better by the day.  Gonna have to pop some of those next round!


----------



## nouvellechef

Wow. Hmmm. I wasnt gonna take cuts. But maybe I need to now.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> man that snakebite is looking better and better by the day.  Gonna have to pop some of those next round!



Thanks lhl....I will be running it again myself....


----------



## PencilHead

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The SnakeBite is rolling along....these stink bad already....very interesting odor...pineapple and something else I can't quite put my finger on.


 
Cat pee?


----------



## Locked

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Cat pee?




Baby ****......


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wow. Hmmm. I wasnt gonna take cuts. But maybe I need to now.




I am playing it safe....I still kick myself for not taking cuts of that Rez SDxChemdog DD I had a cpl grows back. I miss that strain.


----------



## lordhighlama

not a bad idea hammy.  Never know what gem is waiting for you!


----------



## powerplanter

Man that Snakebite looks real nice.  Have you guys smoked any yet?


----------



## old52hippie

Nice job Ham..... "Snakebite" is just as much fun to watch someone else smoke it....fun to come. Peace, Sharon


----------



## Locked

old52hippie said:
			
		

> Nice job Ham..... "Snakebite" is just as much fun to watch someone else smoke it....fun to come. Peace, Sharon



Thanks Sharon...I am going to take Macros of them tonight if all goes well...practicing my macro skills now and man I suck..lol


----------



## Locked

Close and Personal with my SnakeBite in a one gallon Smart Pot...


----------



## old52hippie

Looks like you're having fun with this strain.....nice job. The "Snakebite" became very popular in Montreal's South Shore/Eastern Township area with growers there over the last couple of years. Keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

That is some beautiful frostiness hamster.


----------



## Locked

old52hippie said:
			
		

> Looks like you're having fun with this strain.....nice job. The "Snakebite" became very popular in Montreal's South Shore/Eastern Township area with growers there over the last couple of years. Keep up the good work !!!!




Been a lot of fun so far thanks....smell on this one is really really good but quite strong.


----------



## Locked

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> That is some beautiful frostiness hamster.




Thanks TKR....they shld only get frostier by the day.....


----------



## powerplanter

Lookin good Hammy.  How's the smell?  The trichs look awesome.


----------



## Gone2pot!

*Prizes!! How about a little preview...
*
Here's a look at two of the eight smoking aids to be given away as *Runner Up* prizes for the *Leprechaun Grow/Harvest Contest!*  These choices are 18 and 24 inch Deep Blue Glass. Something to burn your favorite flowers in.  Colin & Sharon are *First Class!
* 
Good Luck everyone.... and Peace!


----------



## Gone2pot!

*More Prizes...*
Here are two more beautiful smoking aids that are contest prizes! Sixteen & Eighteen inch glass for the *"Chocolate Lovers" :hubba: *.   Colin & Sharon are picking some great prizes!


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Lookin good Hammy.  How's the smell?  The trichs look awesome.




Thanks pp....smell is a mix of pineapple, lemons, and baby poo. Very strong if you mess with the buds at all...


----------



## Locked

*More pics of the SnakeBites...one is in a one gallon Smart Pot and one in a half gallon Regular pot....

The one in the half gallon pot is impressing me. It is getting it's asss kicked by the one gallon pot yield wise but it is not doing that bad for such a small pot.*


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I will stalk hempdepot until they have more of these.  

Beautiful hamster.


----------



## Gixxerman420

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I will stalk hempdepot until they have more of these.
> 
> Beautiful hamster.


:yeahthat:


----------



## lordhighlama

looking real nice hammy.  
I'm running the bst and casino, both are putting out a very sweet candy like odor.


----------



## Locked

Thanks guys....lhl one of these smells like fruit salad with a touch of baby poo...the other smells like baby poo with a touch of fruit salad....


----------



## nouvellechef

We got trichs now. 

Snakebite all look alike. Serious trichs at 21 days. Very short and stout plant. Almost zero stretch. Went from 21" to 24"

Casino is stretchy for the sat dom ones. Indica dom ones have alot less reaching. Has some trichs.

Lollipop. You werent kidding. Smothered in trichs at day 21. Extending to the ends of the fans. Smells like lemony fuel. Both snakebite and lollipop have extremely heavy stench. Comparable to AK47.

Pics soon.


----------



## Locked

My two SnakeBites...one in a 1 gallon Smart Pot and one in a half gallon regular pot.....Very sexy ladies here....loving the odor.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Wow she looks mighty fine ill love to do her at least one time sat night then againg ill hit it in the morning lol yeah buddy!


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Wow she looks mighty fine ill love to do her at least one time sat night then againg ill hit it in the morning lol yeah buddy!




Dr you smoking that Monkey Paw again? Northern Hemisphere?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

U know it im smoking mad hash from bubba n chemdog ... but hey whats up w the monky paws i wanna find the seed or clone im also looking to get the G 13 but thery re hard to find my next move is to back cross the gdp or     bubba n mix it with the bluedream, fire og  or ssh in search of the ultra dank what u think masterHL? I already have a gdp male fll of pollen ready to get it on lol later bro


----------



## lordhighlama

smell is extremely strong with the bst girls, both bst 1 and 3 smell of pineapple. #4 has a hardcore grapefruit smell.


----------



## lordhighlama

the casino has been slowly becoming dank, and in the last week has really picked up speed.  Both #1 and 2 smell like pepper.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Lama, Looking very nice and sticky.


----------



## Locked

Healthy looking Dank girls ya got there lhl.....nice job.


----------



## lordhighlama

minus the early fade things are rolling along just fine.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> minus the early fade things are rolling along just fine.




I started noticing an early fade myself...pumped the nutes up a lil bit. They seem to love to eat.


----------



## lordhighlama

hoping to work that out in my next soil mix.


----------



## nouvellechef

They all look very alike, except the lollipop. Few diff phenos to choose from. Lollipop smells like lemon pledge. 

Snakebite is cash croppers choice. Looks like it will finish first at around 49 days or so. Good trich production and lemony smell also.

Casino has few diff phenos. All have some good frost. Little early to pick favorite.


----------



## nouvellechef

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> the casino has been slowly becoming dank, and in the last week has really picked up speed.  Both #1 and 2 smell like pepper.



Casino #1, pic 2. Looks like mite marks? no? They look hella frosty with still some time to go.


----------



## lordhighlama

ok now I see it nc... yep good ole mites it looks like.  Have been slacking on the spray due to the winter conditions, darn temps warm up and wammo look who shows up lol.  Temps are still rather chilly at night so hopefully that will keep them from taking over.  Kinda past taking action at this point no?


----------



## nouvellechef

Past. Yeah, its still plenty cold at lights out to finish them up. They will breed, just slower.


----------



## AluminumMonster

How in the heck have i never seen this thread before?  Does Hemp-depot guarantee shipping by chance?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

They've got dank bro. I don't know about guaranteed shipping, but I've never heard bad things. Last time I checked they were still out of snake bite. I check very often.


----------



## AluminumMonster

That snakebite is just sick! And 20 beans for $70 You cant beat that!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

And you can talk to the breeders right here if you have any questions. They've always taken time to respond to any questions I've had for them.


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good lama.  Nice pics. bro.


----------



## Locked

*These might be done this weekend me thinks.....   I don't see them going longer then 8 weeks that is for sure....I can not wait to smoke these girls....they smell divine.:hubba: 

Not too shabby for a one gallon Smart Pot and a Half Gallon regular pot....*


----------



## powerplanter

Let me know how they smoke Hamster.  They look aaaamazing!!


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Let me know how they smoke Hamster.  They look aaaamazing!!



_*Thanks pp...If they smoke half as well as they smell they will be DANK.*_


----------



## lordhighlama

looks great hamster, you did an amazing job!


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> looks great hamster, you did an amazing job!



Thanks lhl.....most of the credit goes to Colin and Sharon of LSC....they provided the dank genetics. I am hella impressed with these...glad I took a cut of each one.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hey Hamster, those are absolutely beautiful! Fricking amazing bro!  Do ya think they will be good yeilders?


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster, those are absolutely beautiful! Fricking amazing bro!  Do ya think they will be good yeilders?




Thanks for the kind words AM....they shld fair well yield wise...especially for such small pots. I will try and be diligent in my weighing of them post harvest and cure. Next run will be in 2 gallon smart pots with a longer veg.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hi


----------



## powerplanter

Hey n.chef, those are sick.  Really some nice pics.


----------



## Gixxerman420

looking dank there NC... Are those still early into flowering? I ask because they're still awfully dark green in color... Do you grow nute during flowering too!?


----------



## nouvellechef

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> looking dank there NC... Are those still early into flowering? I ask because they're still awfully dark green in color... Do you grow nute during flowering too!?



5 weeks to go. All nutrients were placed in 16 weeks ago.:holysheep:


----------



## Gixxerman420

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 5 weeks to go. All nutrients were placed in 16 weeks ago.:holysheep:


Well, looking awesome anyways! 5 weeks gives her plenty of time to deplete some N I believe! Keep up the good work, I'll be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## bho_expertz

I think that this is really impressive ... Honestly i would like to have your skills when i get bigger . 5 weeks to go and no deficience ... :holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I think that this is really impressive ... Honestly i would like to have your skills when i get bigger . 5 weeks to go and no deficience ... :holysheep:



Nah. Its really easy. Just like baking, recipes must be followed to a T. Just follow the recipe and add water. Nothing special. Really. If you can get the ingredients. The rest is just sit back and watch. Anyone can do it.


----------



## bho_expertz

Follow the recipe ... My finest compliments for the recipe creator because creating the recipe must have given a fight. 
Congrats ... For what i can see you are One of the Ones to watch and learn :fid:


----------



## Locked

Here are the SnakeBite at 7 weeks.....took one branch and will let the rest go 8 I think.

Needless to say I will be running these again....


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Mmmmm. That is delicious hamster


----------



## Locked

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Mmmmm. That is delicious hamster



Thanks TKR....that branch can't dry quick enough....can't wait to sample this bud....


----------



## nouvellechef

It STINKS, really really really bad in the room. The combo of Casino, snakebite and lollipop is overwhelming. Cross of lemon pledge, sour melon and fresh berries. They are really chunking up. The Casino had a few diff phenos unlike the lolli and snakebite. Almost all of them were identical. The Casino to look for will have dominant trich production over the others. A few are hash material for sure. Just not enough frost.


----------



## lordhighlama

I noticed the same thing, out of the 5 casino girls I got,, only one will I consider keeping.  The rest just didn't produce trichs like I would have liked


----------



## the chef

Wow there be Dank about!


----------



## Locked

Here are the two SnakeBites....one in a Half Gallon pot the other a one Gallon Smart Pot.....they smell exquisite.


----------



## lordhighlama

they look exquisite!!!
Have you smoked the sample yet?


----------



## nouvellechef

:d


----------



## AluminumMonster

Wow guys! Your plants look amazing!

NC, are you using your soil recipe on these?


----------



## nouvellechef

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Wow guys! Your plants look amazing!
> 
> NC, are you using your soil recipe on these?



Yep


----------



## AluminumMonster

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yep


 
Is your recipe on the forums, and could you direct me towards it please?


----------



## nouvellechef

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Is your recipe on the forums, and could you direct me towards it please?



Page 4

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54332&page=4


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thank you NC.


----------



## old52hippie

Hi Guys, Sorry for not chiming in more often. Work has grabbed us big time this year and have little time left for the good things. I have quite a few emails every week asking questions about grow tech.  You fellows make it so easy to reach ones goals that all we do now is direct them to follow the grow group here at MP. Hats off to you all and we'll stay in closer touch from now on. Peace, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## nouvellechef

We da rookies  I will give a update. I have been out and about for 3 days and have not peeked, until last night.

1: The snakebite is foxtailing a bit. Smothered in trichs and some nice colas forming. Smells like lemon pedge and rotten trash.

2: The Lollipop has diff phenos. All have serious frost. Strong citrus smell.

3: Ahh, the Casino. I reported last time it was looking a bit bleek. However in 3 days she has really picked up steam. I may of spoke to soon on her. She has more sativa in her and looks like a 9-10 weeker. Again, she picked up the pace and has some nice frost now.

Pics in few days.


----------



## nouvellechef




----------



## old52hippie

Picture perfect..!!! And we can smell her from here..!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

NC, those are really nice looking man awesome job so far.

I'm turning on the smellivision now.


----------



## Locked

I have taken both SnakeBites down and they are hangin now.....my observations from trimming is dense buds, nice aroma, only knock is they are a bit of a beetch to trim....more leaf then Larry OG but then again these were done 2 weeks earlier so we wait till we see how she smokes. She has a spot in my next grow show for sure.

Will post pics as soon as I figure out how to get them off the internal memory on my camera.


----------



## nouvellechef

Couple more.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Oh mannn... those look incredible NC. I really NEED to get some of these beans.  You are making L.S.C. very proud i bet.


----------



## nouvellechef

Snakebite are coming down. Wreak of a berry, lemon pledge smell. 

Lollipop will prob come down around 56 days. Good yields on her.

Casino is sat dom so it will go 9 weeks. Good dense nugs and nice and frosty.


----------



## old52hippie

Fantastic job. Photos should be made into a calendar. Quite a selection of highs in these strains, all with their own personalities. Should be interesting to hear your smoke reports. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## powerplanter

Some good pics. no doubt.  Mouth watering plants bro.


----------



## lordhighlama

a few shots of some casino buds...


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice, TC is right we need a calender, with a fold out. ha.


----------



## maineharvest

Wow everybodies plants look amazing!!  Who sells those beans?


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Wow everybodies plants look amazing!!  Who sells those beans?




Leprechaun Seed Company.....I believe you can get their gear at hemp depot and when cannazon opens I think they will also carry it....great peeps they are.


----------



## maineharvest

Are they from Europe?

Does having so much nitrogen in the leaves at harvest effect the flavor or smell of the bud?


----------



## old52hippie

Hats off to all the Test Growers for Leprechaun Seeds. What a great crowd of gals & guys. Grow/Harvest videos should be fantastic. Peace, Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Are they from Europe?
> 
> Does having so much nitrogen in the leaves at harvest effect the flavor or smell of the bud?




I believe they are from Canada....as for the N....I believe if all Organic it is not a big deal....I think Chem ferts are where it starts effecting the taste and you want fade and a period of nothing but water before harvest....I don't grow organic so not sure.


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Are they from Europe?
> 
> Does having so much nitrogen in the leaves at harvest effect the flavor or smell of the bud?



Nah. Just looks prettier.


----------



## maineharvest

Well they sure are pretty


----------



## powerplanter

Nice buds LHL


----------



## bho_expertz

very nice buds ...


----------



## Locked

The end of the SnakeBites.....it was a joy to grow these out....big thank you to Sharon and Colin of LSC. Thanks for letting me give one of your girls a run....I will be running SB again and will also be trying the other strains out when I fire the tents back up after Summer.

137 grams total off the two plants....with the 1 gallon Smart Pot doing better of course then the 1/2 gallon regular pot. Watering the 1/2 gallon during flower was a PITA...but not as bad as watering Solo cups in flower...lol
Some of the final shots at the chop and some of the nugz....


----------



## bho_expertz

Your numbers are impressive HL. Impressive indeed.


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Your numbers are impressive HL. Impressive indeed.




Thanks bro....it is some tasty smoke.


----------



## old52hippie

We had such a great time watching you through the entire grow. Looking forward to the next one. Congratulations on a job well done, Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## nouvellechef

Day 54, 12 girls, like 5 phenos. However. One of the phenos looks exactly like Subcools Dannyboy. Almost exactly. Out of the 12 girls, only one pheno came ut like dannyboy. Crazy, but it looks and grows exactly like her. This is the one to look for. Its labeled Casino 2. Very pretty and dank.


----------



## powerplanter

Those are nice chef.


----------



## nouvellechef

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Those are nice chef.



Thanx


----------



## NextGen421

Hey guys im new to this site but i happen to be a huge fan of everything i've seen / read on Leprechaun. This year im going to be growing Venom outdoors in southern Quebec ( 45 N ) along side grapefruit diesel but seeing as thats not from Leprechaun we are going to focus on the venom. They are getting a late start seeing as i cannot start the seeds inside i am starting them outdoors under 2 lt pepsi bottles to act as greenhouses. i know it sounds pathetic but its my only option. I do however have a question for collin and sharron.. In your experience what is she like on mould? you have an outdoor date listed so im sure you've tried her and was she good on mould or should i watch out? anywase they will definately be started and planted by next weekend if not the following one at the latest ( We've been having poor weather). I have never seen an outdoor thread on any leprechaun gear soo we should be in for a treat. Keep in mind people im getting a late start soo were aiming for Quality not Quantity. There going to be grown using organicare pellets with some other ammendments along the way. my goal is to be able to chop her come october 10th and seeing as you guys seem like the best of the best im sure your info is very reliable.. Thanks for the great canadian genetics guys.. Pics will be posted in the future..Dub


----------



## nouvellechef

NextGen421 said:
			
		

> Hey guys im new to this site but i happen to be a huge fan of everything i've seen / read on Leprechaun. This year im going to be growing Venom outdoors in southern Quebec ( 45 N ) along side grapefruit diesel but seeing as thats not from Leprechaun we are going to focus on the venom. They are getting a late start seeing as i cannot start the seeds inside i am starting them outdoors under 2 lt pepsi bottles to act as greenhouses. i know it sounds pathetic but its my only option. I do however have a question for collin and sharron.. In your experience what is she like on mould? you have an outdoor date listed so im sure you've tried her and was she good on mould or should i watch out? anywase they will definately be started and planted by next weekend if not the following one at the latest ( We've been having poor weather). I have never seen an outdoor thread on any leprechaun gear soo we should be in for a treat. Keep in mind people im getting a late start soo were aiming for Quality not Quantity. There going to be grown using organicare pellets with some other ammendments along the way. my goal is to be able to chop her come october 10th and seeing as you guys seem like the best of the best im sure your info is very reliable.. Thanks for the great canadian genetics guys.. Pics will be posted in the future..Dub



GL! I have venom too. Will get too it sometime. Welcome


----------



## NextGen421

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> GL! I have venom too. Will get too it sometime. Welcome


 
Thanks nouvelle chef.Please be sure to post some pics of her once you run her


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Wow...I am stepping in like a feign... Right on time!!!!
 :bump:   :hubba:   :48: :joint4: :bolt: :lama:


----------



## nouvellechef

:holysheep: Very potent smoke. Hashy, lemony flavor. Smooth as all get out as always with organics. If it had purple colors, it would be 10/10. I say 9/10, top shelf smoked


----------



## Locked

I agree.....the snakebite is a 10 bud aroma wise, and 8.5-9 potency wise....second favorite smoke behind Larry OG. Hard dense nugs that break apart nicely.


----------



## lordhighlama

even with that scraggly hair cut you gave that girl it still looks killer.  :spit:


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. I do get lazy toward the end.


----------



## Locked

Hey nchef I got more pineapple and fruit salad SnakeBite pheno that I am hanging onto....give me a shout over at cannetics if you are interested.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey nchef I got more pineapple and fruit salad SnakeBite pheno that I am hanging onto....give me a shout over at cannetics if you are interested.



Noooooooooo. Summers here. Time to set things in idle mode. Can't wait to not grow anything.


----------



## old52hippie

Hi Again, By the looks of the plants grown out ( above ) and the smoke reports that are coming in with them...seems that we've made some new friends happy. You have no idea how it makes us feel to put a grin on someones face. From the very beginning, all we asked for ( good or bad ) was the truth. Results are what we expected...but the quality, honesty and seriousness of the testers blew us away. Looking forward to the end of the contest. Videos should be a blast to watch. Still plenty of time to enter and win one of some fun prizes. Going to get our thinking caps on for something entertaining after New Year again. My wife and I are enjoying watching this group so much that we hardly watch TV anymore. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C..........


----------



## lordhighlama

hoping round 2 will be a bit smoother than round 1. Both tents have been scrubbed clean with bleach water, all plants have been treated with avid, forbid, and floromite. Not a bug in sight. lol


----------



## maineharvest

Looking good Lama.  Can you use credit cards at Hemp Depot yet?  Ive wanted to order from them in the past but they used to only take cash and money orders I believe.  Crazy isnt it?


----------



## Locked

Take no prisoners this time lhl....... I have been very lucky and never had to battle the Borg....knock on wood.


----------



## lordhighlama

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Looking good Lama. Can you use credit cards at Hemp Depot yet? Ive wanted to order from them in the past but they used to only take cash and money orders I believe. Crazy isnt it?


 
still no credit card option.




			
				hamsterlewis said:
			
		

> Take no prisoners this time lhl....... I have been very lucky and never had to battle the Borg....knock on wood.


 
Count yourself as one of the lucky few then... they are a PITA  :doh:


----------



## maineharvest

Tell your buddies at Leprechaun they are loosing a lot of sales because of no credit cards.  Time for them to get updated to the 21st century. 

For the first time ever I was able to clean my plants of spider mites.  I have battled them multiple times in seperate grows and was never able to phase them.  The thing I learned is to completely saturate every inch of every plant.  For years I was just misting the plants with spray bottles of miticides and neem but it never worked.  So this time I completly drenched my whole grow in neem and miticides and I havnt seen a bug in weeks.  The mites had laid dorment from my last grow at a diff location and when I started this grow up they reappeared.  I prob had a few clinging on to my grow equipment.


----------



## Gone2pot!

@mainharvest it is not Leprechaun Seed Co that doesn't take credit cards, they are the the ones that make the seeds. It is HempDepot that doesn't take credit cards. HempDepot is a reputable company and if you insure your mail, you protect yourself from losing anything in the event of a tornadoes hitting the post office or some other happening that causes your lost letter. I can certainly understand your hesitance to send cash, but it is riskier to use a credit card to buy seeds. LSC puts out amazing seeds, you will want all 20 of them! Stay safe :ciao:


----------



## PencilHead

NC, have you yanked the Casino yet?  How long did/will she run?


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Tell your buddies at Leprechaun they are loosing a lot of sales because of no credit cards.  Time for them to get updated to the 21st century.
> 
> For the first time ever I was able to clean my plants of spider mites.  I have battled them multiple times in seperate grows and was never able to phase them.  The thing I learned is to completely saturate every inch of every plant.  For years I was just misting the plants with spray bottles of miticides and neem but it never worked.  So this time I completly drenched my whole grow in neem and miticides and I havnt seen a bug in weeks.  The mites had laid dorment from my last grow at a diff location and when I started this grow up they reappeared.  I prob had a few clinging on to my grow equipment.




I believe LSC's gear will be sold at cannazon as well......and G2P is right...it is not LSC it is Hemp Depot that doesn't take CC's....


----------



## Locked

For anyone interested>>>   cannazon.net/web/


----------



## maineharvest

Ill check out Cannazon thanks.


----------



## lordhighlama

they won't be taking cc for a while yet Maine

Should be later this year when they get that up and running.


----------



## kaotik

hey LHL;
what'd ya think of the bourbon street?
just went through the whole thread (again  ) and noticed you showed some finished bud of the casino, but not the bst.

must not be too bad as i see you're growing it again, just curious, as it might be my first try at leprechaun gear *stoked they now sell elsewhere, and have a 10 pack option


----------



## nouvellechef

PencilHead said:
			
		

> NC, have you yanked the Casino yet?  How long did/will she run?



Went nine. The best pheno I found from 12 females is pictured back a few.


----------



## lordhighlama

hey kaotik; 
I kept the best pheno from both the casino and the bst.  
Both were great herb.  Nice bag appeal, dense nugs, and stong odor.  
The bst had a bit more fruity undertones than the casino, both were middle of the rode stones.  Will be moving on after this run with them.


----------



## lordhighlama

just a little porn...


----------



## old52hippie

:hubba: Hi There Folks, Been busy as hell lately. New job and with farm work for outside herb, I'm dead on my feet most of the time. Our Digger seeds are being tested shortly by family but will send some out to test here and at the other sites also. Had a list of interested folks somewhere. If I miss anyone, just give me a poke. They know who they are so shouldn't be a problem. Just love to see the hard work this gang is putting into this so far. When the contest results come in this fall we'll send out the prizes with tremendous pride. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## Locked

old52hippie said:
			
		

> :hubba: Hi There Folks, Been busy as hell lately. New job and with farm work for outside herb, I'm dead on my feet most of the time. Our Digger seeds are being tested shortly by family but will send some out to test here and at the other sites also. Had a list of interested folks somewhere. If I miss anyone, just give me a poke. They know who they are so shouldn't be a problem. Just love to see the hard work this gang is putting into this so far. When the contest results come in this fall we'll send out the prizes with tremendous pride. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.




You guys are awesome.....it was a pleasure growing your SnakeBite out. Awesome smoke. I look forward to trying another strain of yours when I fire my tents back up. Thanks again for everything guys.


----------



## lordhighlama

Girls are really starting to grow up now.  :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama

boy am I glad I ran this girl again.  Even with my last grow which had the mite attack I could tell this was the keeper pheno for me.  Solid resin production, very strong odor of grapefruit, and nice chunky nugs.

However this girl required support to keep those buds from tipping over, and a filter is a must with this strain.


----------



## Locked

Looks great lhl.....very similar structure to the SnakeBites I ran. I am still kicking myself for losing that cut....I shld hve passed her around at cannetics for safe keeping.   How many weeks you going with these?


----------



## lordhighlama

at least going to let her go 8wks.  I've already seen a few amber pop up, but she is bulking up daily so I want to take full advantage of that.


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking very nice


----------



## kytsam

Very Nice!! loveing the fat buds on that girl


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There My Friend, Super nice job on the grow...what a come back. Just love the camera work also. If you can manage to hang on to her for a full nine weeks, you're in for a pleasant surprise. Like they say though, the proof is in the pudding. Looking forward to a smoke report after the cure. Glad you are having fun. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> boy am I glad I ran this girl again. Even with my last grow which had the mite attack I could tell this was the keeper pheno for me. Solid resin production, very strong odor of grapefruit, and nice chunky nugs.
> 
> However this girl required support to keep those buds from tipping over, and a filter is a must with this strain.
> 
> View attachment 171358
> View attachment 171353
> 
> 
> View attachment 171355
> View attachment 171356
> 
> 
> View attachment 171354
> View attachment 171357


----------



## lordhighlama

old52hippie said:
			
		

> Hi There My Friend, Super nice job on the grow...what a come back. Just love the camera work also. If you can manage to hang on to her for a full nine weeks, you're in for a pleasant surprise. Like they say though, the proof is in the pudding. Looking forward to a smoke report after the cure. Glad you are having fun. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


 
Thanks, I have no problem running her out to 9wks.  Worth a try for sure.  :hubba:


----------



## powerplanter

Dankydie Dank


----------



## nouvellechef

Bump.

Anyone still got anything going?


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> Anyone still got anything going?




PJ has LSC's new strain going over at Cannetics....Grave Digger I believe.

I think all these hve finished up.....I will be popping some casino in the Winter.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> PJ has LSC's new strain going over at Cannetics....Grave Digger I believe.
> 
> I think all these hve finished up.....I will be popping some casino in the Winter.



Yeah, saw that going. Was just curious if anyone still had something running.


----------



## old52hippie

Hi Folks, We've been shying away from here for the simple reason that we saw loss of interest. No new posts, grows, or questions. Like you folks hit a brick wall.  P.J. and others are going strong on the other 2 sites. They must have felt the same vibes. Nothing against M.P. but we just follow the group. All seeds ( except the Digger ) are available at H.D. and the competition is still open. We feel like we're intruding here because we believe that M.P. and most of the members are married somehow to Attitude Seeds. Not what we expected but everyone has their own fondness. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## nouvellechef

old52hippie said:
			
		

> Hi Folks, We've been shying away from here for the simple reason that we saw loss of interest. No new posts, grows, or questions. Like you folks hit a brick wall.  P.J. and others are going strong on the other 2 sites. They must have felt the same vibes. Nothing against M.P. but we just follow the group. All seeds ( except the Digger ) are available at H.D. and the competition is still open. We feel like we're intruding here because we believe that M.P. and most of the members are married somehow to Attitude Seeds. Not what we expected but everyone has their own fondness. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.



Thought if I posted it might bring you out of the woodwork. No brick wall. Just grew it out and had fun. I am never good at smoke reports or making videos. Just like posting dank pics and sharing. Never know, might see another strain you got pop up here, just never know. Thanx again, Da chef


----------



## Grower13

I've got redrock 2.5 weeks into flower....... cloning is easy........ 4 outta 4 seeds popped....... 2 females........ hope to bring yall some photos when it gets a little farther along....... running dirt, 600 watt HPS 6inch tube........ also running joey weed AK/blueberry ......... both at 2.5 weeks in have started to frost up........ smell is unbelievable........ this is my 3rd year growing........ yall the redrock is very very easy to grow.


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, Glad to see someone running this girl. Hope you have the same enjoyment as we do with her. Piece of cake with this strain. Looking forward to veiwing your photo shoot. Peace, Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## Grower13

Thanks for the reply.......I'll get some pics taken by 4 weeks......... then some more at 6 weeks.........I've got some photos I took when I started the seeds........ I had planed to do photos about every 10 days........ and do a photo essay from start til finish........ well that aint happening..... I'm a stoner...... what can I say....... the least I can do is give yall some good pics while it's pretty........ I got plans on entering them into the bud of month contest.


----------



## Grower13

Just so yall don't think I'm jerking your chain....... all the close ups are Red Rock......... there are two ak/blueberry plant under light also.


----------



## Gone2pot!

I Love LSC strains! I highly recommend any that haven't already bought them- do so! Every strain is lush, 100% germination, and the smells are intoxicating. I have a lovely Redrock and 2 Klondikes, a Snakebite and a Gravedigger drying. Family health problems prevented me from doing a proper journal, but I have pictures and I will post some when I'm near a computer. LSC ROCKS!!! Thank you Colin & Sharon for allowing so many to become familiar with your work. I will have more growing ASAP. (probably within a month). Peace ~~G2P


----------



## old52hippie

No need for any of our friends, either here or on any other cannabis site, to thank us. We have followed closely from start to finish since this gig began, and we are so proud of all of you. We commend you on your talents, patience, hard work, honesty, and consider you to be members of our family. Like we said from day one, it's all about the smiles. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, The "Leprechaun Seed Company":icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13

Redrock 4 weeks in flower today....... how long do yall think they're gonna take?


----------



## old52hippie

Hi , Nice job so far. We advise  9+ weeks but some cut before that. Depends on how you like your steak cooked. The bottom photo on the hempdepot site is at ten. A member here at MP has a summer's history with the "Redrock" and might be good to chat or pm her. She is also a moderator for us and good friend..... (gone2pot) is her handle here and the U.K. also. Would be a nice time to find out info on the contest from her. We'd like to wrap that up before Xmas. Peace, Sharon....


----------



## Grower13

5 weeks....... using RO water now....... half way there..... used flash on pics..... wow!


----------



## old52hippie

Hi Friend, Good job so far. Your girls are showing perfect health. The big show for us is the last two weeks.....chunkie time..!!!:icon_smile: Peace, Colin & Sharon.


----------



## Grower13

6.5 weeks redrock


----------



## Grower13




----------



## Locked

Nice buds....


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah, those are some nice plants bro.  Stay safe,  PEACE


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, Well it will soon be time to wrap up the Grow Video Contest. Although the viewing of the videos and voting will be done at Cannazon, this is where it all started so we want to let you all know that the deadline has been set for Dec 1st for submissions. This is explained in more detail at that site. Most of the friends we have there are from here so pass the word around. Santa will try his best to deliver the two first prizes of $500.00 each and the second and third prizes of cool bongs before Xmas. All winners will receive seed packs for their next grow. Any questions on how to get the entries in to Cannazon can be directed to Mr.C. himself at one of his sites buy private message. Good luck to everyone. This will be a public member vote so should be a blast. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.:icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13

Red Rock 60 days...... first time I've seen them out of the yellow light....... I hope I've done them justice....... very easy plant to grow........less then a week left now I think....... I've not tasted it yet... I'm sure looking forward to it though.







....


----------



## Locked

Looks tasty Grower13.....


----------



## Grower13




----------



## Grower13

a couple without flash


----------



## 420_Osborn

Ya got some great fall colors showing thru over here! Gotta love it when the plants color up like that!!


----------



## old52hippie

:icon_smile: Nice Job, Just in time for Xmas and the New Year Countdown. Your timing was perfect. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon , L.S.C.


			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> a couple without flash
> 
> View attachment 180732
> 
> 
> View attachment 180733
> 
> 
> View attachment 180734


----------



## maineharvest

Looking great Grower13!  

Yo Old52hippie, Ive been interested in your beans for a while but I havnt been able to find them anywhere that I can buy them with a credit card.  Are they available by a credit card sale anywhere?  I dont like to do the whole money order or cash through the mail process.


----------



## old52hippie

Can't see why that method of purchase offends anyone. That's the only way any seedbank did business when the industry began. Plastic trails are the same as paper trails so security questions arise for everyone. Folks send cash/clones and weed samples through the mail all the time up here. The brokers we deal with don't have credit card sales for their own reasons. I've mentioned it to them before but they are happy with the way they do things. Keep the Faith, Sharon, L.S.C. 


			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Looking great Grower13!
> 
> Yo Old52hippie, Ive been interested in your beans for a while but I havnt been able to find them anywhere that I can buy them with a credit card.  Are they available by a credit card sale anywhere?  I dont like to do the whole money order or cash through the mail process.


----------



## Grower13

I'm 3 for 3 ordering that way.


----------



## maineharvest

Im not offended I just think it is much more convenient, faster, and just customer friendly to be able to use a card.  It is 2011.


----------



## old52hippie

Sorry about that, I shouldn't have used the word offended..no harm meant my friend. We tend to agree with the use of plastic. Like you say, it is 2011. Each to their own I suppose. Maybe things will spruce up in the spring if we put enough pressure on them. Just have to wait and see. From Ottawa to anywhere in Maine only takes three to five days anyway. We get mail from Ottawa overnight. Wish things were as clean cut for everyone. Enjoy the weekend and play safe, Sharon ...





			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im not offended I just think it is much more convenient, faster, and just customer friendly to be able to use a card.  It is 2011.


----------



## maineharvest

Well since you put it that way, maybe I will try out the old money order method.  I thought it might be a three or four week ordeal trying to get some seeds doing it through the mail.


----------



## nouvellechef

Don't count out besides the paper trail part for CC's. The fees that are charged by the processors. Most of you, me at one time, go out, buy something with a credit/debit and don't think twice about it. What you dont see is a fee that gets deducted everytime a card is used. Flat fee plus a %. It adds up real quick. I pay fees on CC/debit at the end of each month of what some ppl make in a years salary. Yeah. Adds up reallll quick. Makes me ill too look at the statement.


----------



## maineharvest

I always use my debit card and have no extra fees or anything like that.  I know it leaves a paper trail but Im not really that paranoid about it.


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I always use my debit card and have no extra fees or anything like that.  I know it leaves a paper trail but Im not really that paranoid about it.



The fees are associated with the merchant you use. The biz pays the fees to the CC processors. In some cases they can be astronomical. Like a debit is much more expensive to be used than a CC. A gov issued credit card or corporate card, are ridic expensive. These are all hidden costs that customers don't see. Hat remember that next time you go into a small mom/pop/local biz. Cash is king to biz owners


----------



## maineharvest

Those Bastards!


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, Hope Xmas was good to all or most of our family here. Sorry about the Video Contest bombing. We had no idea it would result in lack of interest. Going to try to come up with something a bit easier for St. Pat's Day for you. Till then, I have a favour to ask from all who participated in the Leprechaun Seed Company Grow over this year. Sharon & I have an opportunity to have a Seed Company entry in the second edition of a book coming out this April I think. The editor has been in contact with us, has strain descriptions but the web photos are unusable because of printing needs. We would like all who have their original copies of the Leprechaun gear to email them to us at this address ( [email protected] ) Most will be used because the ones sent into MP were great. After reading this, please contact the others to let them know. I'll try to get a copy of the book to all who have their photos used. Thanks a million, Happy New Year, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## nouvellechef

I don't have my old laptop anymore. Must be a way though to take them from on here and save the image into a email format. Not sure how so the image stays crisp. But someone on here will know how to do it without losing the image quality. Awesome news on the book. Be sweet to see some photos used. There were some really nice ones. A few I had were some of my all time favorites I have took. Specifically snakebite.


----------



## Grower13

I have all my pics....... I also have 1 redrock plant 8 weeks in flower now....... 2 redrock plants 4 weeks into flower........ I have got to take some pics of my micro grow this weekend anyway(soil )....... I like taking pics of my plants...... it would be my pleasure to snap some for you.


----------



## Gone2pot!

*Colin & Sharon*, I'll find my best pics and send them to you, some were good, some were cell pics... You will know what you want. I will get more soaking ASAP so I can submit more, I hope you have a thousand shots to pick from!! Congrats on the book! Woohoo!!
You know where I am, and why I'll be a few days getting shots to you- but I'll definately send some!
Peace my friends
:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster will know how to take them off here and save them without losing the picture quality. I tried awhile ago few times and they never came out as good after saving them. I also think there is a option in my user CP that allows me to use the attachment as a link. But if I had to say which ones I really like. It would be, for snakebite that is,

Post 173, pic 4
Post 159, pic 3
Post 167, pic 2


----------



## powerplanter

When you get the name of the book let us know.  I'd like to check it out.


----------



## old52hippie

That sounds like interest to me...Great !!!  Best to message Ham & ask for help as I'm lost when it comes to this stuff. Just email them to me at this address ([email protected]). Peace, Colin.................!!


----------



## Grower13

Redrock 28 days


----------



## Grower13

Redrock 56 days...... 2 weeks left


----------



## powerplanter

Nice plants and buds 13.


----------



## old52hippie

Hi Guys and Gals, We have only received one set of photos from one of the growers here so far. They were submitted to the editor for printing followed by publication but he says he still needs them to be of higher resolution to be used !!!!  Higher resolution/more pixels !!! So, if the old pics you have stored on cameras or in your computer files aren't very high res. ( settings are on the camera ) then I home some are still flowering our gear at the present time so more high res. pics can be snapped. Don't forget...unlike pics submotted for a website showing..these can be full size ( full screan). Please make sure the word gets out...the quicker the better for the Publisher/Editor, you yourselves and Sharon and I. So, so, looking forward to seeing all your great work published for the world to see. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.  ([email protected])


----------



## Grower13

redrock 9 weeks...... no flush...... 3/4 gallon clay pot...... did it as a semi micro grow...... one week to go.


----------



## lordhighlama

old52hippie said:
			
		

> Hi There, Hope Xmas was good to all or most of our family here. Sorry about the Video Contest bombing. We had no idea it would result in lack of interest. Going to try to come up with something a bit easier for St. Pat's Day for you. Till then, I have a favour to ask from all who participated in the Leprechaun Seed Company Grow over this year. Sharon & I have an opportunity to have a Seed Company entry in the second edition of a book coming out this April I think. The editor has been in contact with us, has strain descriptions but the web photos are unusable because of printing needs. We would like all who have their original copies of the Leprechaun gear to email them to us at this address ( [email protected] ) Most will be used because the ones sent into MP were great. After reading this, please contact the others to let them know. I'll try to get a copy of the book to all who have their photos used. Thanks a million, Happy New Year, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.


 
Just saw this post,, will try and dig up what I can from the casino run I did.  I'll get them heading your way ASAP


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, A little late but not much work involved in this one. Post on this thread your 5 line Cannabis Limerick for St. Patrick's Day. We'll read them all and pick one winner by this coming Monday. That will give you the weekend to kick up your heals with your family & friends first. Not much notice but you shouldn't need much for this. Winner ( one only ) will have a twenty pack of "Twisted Sister" and a twenty pack of "Gravedigger" sent to them the following week. Have fun & play safe. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.:icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter

This sounds like a lot of fun.  I'm in.


----------



## ozzydiodude

old52hippie said:
			
		

> Hi There, A little late but not much work involved in this one. Post on this thread your 5 line Cannabis Limerick for St. Patrick's Day. We'll read them all and pick one winner by this coming Monday. That will give you the weekend to kick up your heals with your family & friends first. Not much notice but you shouldn't need much for this. Winner ( one only ) will have a twenty pack of "Twisted Sister" and a twenty pack of "Gravedigger" sent to them the following week. Have fun & play safe. Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.:icon_smile:


 
Ain't this against the Site rules


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, Having a contest with a prize isn't against the rules. Nothing is being traded, simply gifted. Attitude seeds are headlined here and they have contests running all the time.....and they gift seeds also ... !!! Peace, Sharon, L.S.C.


			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Ain't this against the Site rules


----------



## ozzydiodude

Attitudes runs their contest on Their Site, not on the MarijuanaPassion website or server. 

If a member is reported to be offering to send someone seeds they are banned. 

So what's the difference?


----------



## old52hippie

Leprechaun Seeds had a contest here over a year ago, with seed prizes, bongs, and two $500.00 cash prizes. None of the administrators complained then. This entire thread was started by testers. How do you thing they got the seeds. Over 400 seed packs were gifted last year. Absolutely "NO" trades were made. Don't see what the problem is.....just don't enter !!!!!! Sharon


----------



## ozzydiodude

No you have the contest at where even and just spam for it here in a thread that not everone reads


----------



## old52hippie

Maybe your right. Not everyone reads this thread so I guess I screwed up in that way. Not enoughtime left so will be cancelling the offer till another time. Not having much luck at this so maybe will give up the idea entirly for the future. Sorry to have been a bother. Have a great weekend non the less. Peace, Sharon :icon_smile: 





			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No you have the contest at where even and just spam for it here in a thread that not everone reads


----------



## Grower13

Happy St Patrick's Day to Sharon, Colin and everyone at MP from G13...... a grower with very Irish roots. I hope yall get so high a Leprechaun comes sits with you and burns a bowl. Oh..... make sure to wear green!


----------



## old52hippie

:icon_smile: Back at you G13. Play safe and have a good one.:icon_smile: 





			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> Happy St Patrick's Day to Sharon, Colin and everyone at MP from G13...... a grower with very Irish roots. I hope yall get so high a Leprechaun comes sits with you and burns a bowl. Oh..... make sure to wear green!


----------



## powerplanter

There once was a plant called cannabis
Who's flowers when smoked were magnanimous
This plant is as green 
As a St. Paddy's day scene
May the luck of the Irish be with us

How about that?


----------



## Grower13

powerplanter said:
			
		

> There once was a plant called cannabis
> Who's flowers when smoked were magnanimous
> This plant is as green
> As a St. Paddy's day scene
> May the luck of the Irish be with us
> 
> How about that?




that's a good one...... I've started one...... I'm going to finish it soon I hope....... got writers block right now......... A bunch of bong hits will either help it or make it worse.


----------



## powerplanter

I hear ya man.  It took a while, and that's all I could come up with.  lol


----------



## powerplanter

Actually, it doesn't say anything in the rules about having a contest and gifting seeds.  Please don't cancel the contest.     My entry is already in.


----------



## painterdude

In March there is a Saint Patrick's Day 
Where the beer is colored green
And thousands of idiots 
Who usually aren't seen
Are drunk and not stoned on Felony Gay


----------



## Hick

ANY... contests or give-aways should be okayed by the site owner or administration.. if simply nothing more than out of respect.
  I don't believe anyone has ever ran a contest gifting seeds here. You must have us confused with a different site sharon...


----------



## old52hippie

Hi There, You must be right about the rules and the thought that we mixed MP up with another site ( although we disagree ). I guess we offended more folks than we thought. It won't happen again...please accept our appology. Peace, Sharon, L.S.C


----------



## powerplanter

Anyone who was offended hasn't read the CONTEST thread which clearly states that seeds or anything else you want to put up as a prize is ok.  If you look back through this thread you will clearly see that LSC HAS had a contest on this site and gave away lots of things.  Maybe they should have gotten it ok'd, but it says nothing in the contest thread about getting anything ok'd.  They are good people and I was ashamed the way they were treated on this site.  I love MarP and I don't plan on leaving, but when someone is willing to give away marijuana seeds on a marijuana site I don't think we should run them off until we research things.  To call them liars before checking things out is irresponsible at the least.  I think they deserve an apology.


----------



## Locked

Sorry Colin and Sharon....you guys rock.


----------



## greenjoe

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> @mainharvest it is not Leprechaun Seed Co that doesn't take credit cards, they are the the ones that make the seeds. It is HempDepot that doesn't take credit cards. HempDepot is a reputable company and if you insure your mail, you protect yourself from losing anything in the event of a tornadoes hitting the post office or some other happening that causes your lost letter. I can certainly understand your hesitance to send cash, but it is riskier to use a credit card to buy seeds. LSC puts out amazing seeds, you will want all 20 of them! Stay safe :ciao:



just saying.....i ordered some lollypop from Hemp depot....i doubled up my payment(duhhh) and they got a hold of me and sent back my cash in 4 days..got my seeds on the 5th day...


----------



## Grower13

Hemp Depot is great...... I've never had a problem......


----------

